# Rotary table indexing plate calculator (Spreadsheet)



## Lindo (Dec 9, 2013)

Somebody inquired into a Indexing plate hole and spacer calculator.
Attached is a spreadsheet.
On the right hand side is a full explanation.
The spreadsheet is write protected solely for avoidance of corruption.
If you need to change the table ratios,it's fully explained.
Hope the xls attachment works.
John
Spain 

View attachment dividing head.xls


----------

